# SOUTH CAROLINA - Coastal Piers, Docks and Bridges



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*http://saltwaterfishing.sc.gov/piersbridges.html*

*
SOUTH CAROLINA - Coastal Piers, Docks and Bridges*

(Fees, amenities and operating times for piers and docks are subject to change. Please call to verify latest information. Fishing is NOT permitted off highway bridges unless otherwise posted.)

*Piers, Dock and Bridges by County*
*
Beaufort
Charleston
Colleton
Georgetown
Horry*

*Beaufort County*

*Winbee Fishing Pier.* At Dale, SC State Road 38 east from Highway US 21 to State Road 43 north at Dale. Turn right on dirt road, 1.5 miles. Beaufort County Public Works. Telephone (843) 846-3910. Small, isolated pier. Parking. No fee. Open year round.

*Henry C. Chambers Waterfront Park.* Downtown Beaufort, SC City of Beaufort. Telephone (843) 525-7070. On Beaufort River and Intracoastal Waterway, 1,200 foot seawall. Parking. Handicapped access. Restrooms. Open year round.

*Paradise Pier.* At Hunting Island State Park. Highway US 21 east of Beaufort. SC Parks, Recreation and Tourism. Telephone (843) 838-2011. On Fripp Inlet, 1,020 feet. Parking. Fee. Open, varies.

*Broad River Fishing Pier.* West of Beaufort on State Highway 170. Beaufort County Public Works. Telephone (843) 846-3910. On Broad River, 720 feet. Parking. No fee. Handicapped access. Open year round.

*Charles C . Haigh, Jr., Fishing Pier.* Hilton Head Island, SC, Highway SC 278 at Pinckney Island. Beaufort County Public Works. Telephone (843) 846-3910. On Mckay Creek and Intracoastal Waterway. Parking. No fee. Open year round.
*
Daufuskie Island Dock and Float.* On Daufuskie Island (accessible only by boat) southwest near New River. Beaufort County Public Works. Telephone (843) 846-3910. On Intracoastal Waterway and New River. Parking. No fee. Restrooms. Open year round.

*Charleston County*

*Santee Coastal Reserve Fishing Pier. *Above McClellanville, off Highway US 17, SC Department of Natural Resources. Telephone (843) 546-8665. On the South Santee River, 100 feet. Parking. No fee. Handicapped access Restrooms, nature trail. Limited access on weekens. Open Mondays - Saturdays, 8 am to 5 pm, March 1 - October 31. Sundays 1 - 5 pm, daily. Closed November, December, January and February, 1-5 pm, daily.

*Garris Landing Pier.* Above Mt. Pleasant/Charleston, off Highway US 17, Road 584 to Road 1170, U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, Cape Romain National Wildlife Refuge. Telephone (843) 928-3368. On Intracoastal Waterway, 1,000 feet. Parking. No fee. Open for day use only, daily.

*Palmetto Islands County Park Fishing Pier.* Mt. Pleasant, SC, 444 Needle Rush Parkway, Charleston County Park and Recreation Commission. Telephone (803) 884-0832. On Boone Hall Creek at Horlbeck Creek. Parking. Fee. Open May - August 9 am to 7 pm; April, September and October, 9 am to 6 pm; November - March 10 am to 5 pm.

*Beresford Creek Pier.* Wando, SC City of Charleston. Telephone (843) 724-7321. At old Daniel Island Bridge. Off Highway SC 41, State Road 33, eight miles from intersection. Left on State Road 913 seven tenths mile to Daniel Island Bridge. On Beresford Creek, 120 feet, Parking. No fee. Handicapped access. No facilities. Open year round.

*Breach Inlet Bridge.* Between Sullivans Island and Isle of Palms, State Road 703. Cat walks on both sides of bridge. Parking. No fee. No facilities. Open year round. (CAUTION: VERY DANGEROUS CURRENTS)

*Pitt Street Bridge.* At end of Pitt Street, Mt. Pleasant, Town of Mt. Pleasant. Telephone (843) 884-8517. On Intracoastal Waterway, Charleston Harbor. One-half mile long, old trolly causeway. Parking. No fee. No facilities. Open year round.

*Charleston Waterfront Park.* On Concord Street, Charleston. City of Charleston, Parks Department. Telephone (843)724-7321. On Charleston Harbor. Parking (fee). No fee. No facilities. Open year round, 6 am to midnight, daily.
*
The Battery. *Seawall at White Point Gardens, Murray Avenue, Charleston. City of Charleston. Telephone(843) 724-3743. On Charleston Harbor. About l.5 miles of waterfront access. Parking. No Fee. No facilities. Open year round.

*Brittlebank Park Pier.* West Lockwood Boulevard, Charleston, SC City of Charleston. Telephone (843)724-7321. On the Ashley River. Parking. No fee. No facilities. Open sunrise to 11 pm, daily.

*James Island County Park Pier.* Riverland Drive, James Island, Charleston, SC Charleston County Park and Recreation Commission. Telephone (803) 762-2172. On Stono River, tidal creek. Parking. Fee. Facilities. Handicapped access. Open October - April, 8 am to 5 pm, daily. May - September, 8 am to 7 pm, daily.

*Crosby's Seafood Dock.* On Folly Road, James Island, Charleston, SC Telephone (843)795-4049. On Folly Creek. Parking. Fee. Restrooms. Handicapped access. Bait and tackle. Open November-March, 6:30 am to 6 pm, daily. April - October, 6:30 am to 7 pm, daily.

*Folly Beach County Park Pier.* Downtown Folly Beach, SC Charleston County Park and Recreation Commission. Telephone (843) 588-2426. On the Atlantic, 1,000 feet. Parking. Fee. Handicapped access. Restrooms, snack bar, restaurant, bait and tackle, gift shop. Open 6 am to 11 pm, daily, spring, summer and fall. Winter, 8 am to 5 pm, daily.

*Dawho Bridge Pier.* Off Highway US 17, State Road 174 toward Edisto Beach. SC Department of Transportation. Telephone (843)740-1650. Remnants of old bridge and causeway. On Dawho River and Intracoastal Waterway. No fee. Handicapped access. Open year round.

*Colleton County*

*Old Chehaw Pier.* Off Highway US 17, 5.3 miles south of State Road 161 (unpaved). Small isolated pier on Old Chehaw River. Parking. No fee. Open year round.

*Georgetown County*
*
South Jetty at Murrells Inlet.* North Litchfield, SC, Huntington Beach State Park. Telephone (843) 237-4440. On the Atlantic at Murrells Inlet. Parking. Fee. Open 6 am to 5 pm, daily. Enter through park, long walk to jetty.

*Horry County*
*
Cherry Grove Pier.* At 3500 North Ocean Boulevard, North Myrtle Beach, SC. Telephone (843) 249-1625. On the Atlantic, 985 feet. Parking Fee. Handicapped access. Arcade, restaurant, restrooms, bait and tackle. Open March-November, 24 hours, daily.
*
2nd Avenue Pier.* At 110 North Ocean Boulevard, Myrtle Beach, SC. Telephone (843) 626-8480. On the Atlantic, 905 feet, Parking. Fee. Handicapped access. Restaurant, restrooms, bait and tackle. Open Year Round, hours vary by season, daily.

*Springmaid Pier.* At 3200 South Ocean Boulevard, Myrtle Beach, SC. Telephone (843) 238-5189 ext. 3008. On the Atlantic, 1,060 feet. Parking. Fee. Handicapped access. Gift shop, restaurant, restrooms, bait and tackle. Open 7 am to midnight.

*Apache Campground Fishing Pier.* At 9700 Kings Road, Myrtle Beach, SC. Telephone (843)449-6486. On the Atlantic, 1,206 feet with mid pier shelter. Parking. Fee. Tackle shop, campground, restrooms, handicapped access, aquarium, store. Open April - October, 6 am to midnight; November - April, hours vary.

*Surfside Pier.* At 11 South Ocean Boulevard, Surfside Beach, SC. Telephone (843) 238-0121. On the Atlantic, 830 feet. Parking. Fee. Handicapped access. Gift shop, restaurant, bait and tackle, restrooms. Open March - November, 24 hours, daily; December - February 8 am - 4 pm.
*
Kingfisher Pier.* At 110 Waccamaw Drive, South Garden City Beach, SC. Telephone (843) 651-9700. On the Atlantic, 660 feet. Parking. Fee. Handicapped access. Restaurant, arcade, restrooms, bait and tackle, entertainment in summer. Open December - February, 8 am to 6 pm, Sunday - Thursday: 8 am to 9 pm Friday - Saturday: March - November 6 am to midnight.
*
Myrtle Beach State Park Pier.* At 3301 South Kings Highway, Myrtle Beach, SC. Telephone 238-5325. On the Atlantic, 750 feet. Parking (6 am to 10 pm year round). Fee. Handicapped access. Gift shop, picnic area, camping, cabins, (843)swimming pool, beach, nature trail, nature center, restrooms. Open 24 hours daily for campers and cabins.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Great info, thanks on behave of our forum members, K


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> Great info, thanks on behave of our forum members, K


Glad to help . . .


----------

